# Hong Kong Honey



## comescrashing (Nov 7, 2012)

saw this while messing around online and thought yall would appreciate it.

[ame=http://vimeo.com/21746934]Nokia, HK Honey on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks for sharing that video Comescrashing.

We tend to generally tend to think of beekeeping as a rural endeavor,

but that is simply not so and thank goodness that some think 'outside the box'.

I did much the same when making my way in the world; cut out a semi-established

swarm that had already built comb in a scrubby bush and set it up in a hive body on 

the flatroof outside my apartment's rear window in downtown Columbus, Ohio.

Later, I had over 15 hives in the backyard of the place we rented in a Houston, Texas.

So it can (and is) done successfully around the world.


----------

